# Microwave Cookers



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Can anyone give me info. on Microwave cookers and the best power outputs for hook- ups in the Uk and Europe? I have heard that some French -Hook ups can be as low as 3 amps? Appretiate some advice on best types etc.

Regards,
Al.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Microwaves*

Hi

3 amps is approx 660 watts.

I use a Sharp microwave which is 800 watts, but the site I am on here in Italy offers 10 amps.

Note however, whilst my microwave is 800 watts "when up and running" the initial power requirement is about 1400 watts.

I do not know if low wattage appliances - like those aimed at the leisure market have the same higher start up requirement.

Russell


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Microwaves*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> 3 amps is approx 660 watts.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell its not just start up current. The average good 800W microwave draws about 1.4 to 1.5 times the rated microwave power continuously assuming microwave set to max.

so
500W = 700-750W = 3 - 3.3A
650W = 900-1000W = 3.9 - 4.3A 
800W = 1100-1200W = 4.7 - 4.9A

My latest home microwave has very little extra inrush current but still draws 1.4 times rated microwave power.

Regards Frank


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Microwave power*

Hello Frank

Very interesting - I thought it was just the initial "boom" that took the power.

Does air con work in a similar way - ie a 1500 watt system, what might that use?

Russell


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a sharp 800W fitted and that draws around 1450W and drops back to 1350W (measured with a power meter from Maplin) - on full power.

Hope that helps,

David


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Russell,
Do you know roughly, what sites offer in amps in Europe (average)?
What's the weather like there?
Al.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Microwave power*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello Frank
> 
> Very interesting - I thought it was just the initial "boom" that took the power.
> 
> ...


No most things are rated for the power they draw. The exception seems to be in anything to do with radio waves ie a 1000W TV transmitter is a measure of the radiated output, and a microwave the same. Of course in both its radiated power is what is of most interest to the consumer and is straight forward to measure so thats why it is that which is quoted.

A microwave system is relatively efficient ie about 70-75% of the power that goes in comes out as microwave power. Compare that with an ordinary light bulb where all but 2% comes out as wasted heat . In the case of an air con I have only a rough idea of what its outputs are but I guess water is condensed, air is cooled, and moved and it makes some noise. All of these and more are different 'outputs' all measured in different units so you can see its easier to say what the input is.

Regards Frank (and sorry for the physics lesson)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Does air con work in a similar way - ie a 1500 watt system, what might that use?"

The other way around. "Cooling power" is greater than the input/ consumed power. A marketeer's dream.

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

sennen523 said:


> Thanks Russell,
> Do you know roughly, what sites offer in amps in Europe (average)?
> What's the weather like there?
> Al.


Hi

In Italy, the site must provide 3 amps minimum - that is legislation - or so the owner of this site tells me. Many sites offer 6 amps and a few - like this one offer 10.

Often the sites that offer "low" amps will allow extra for a supplement. A site nearby charges 2 euros per day to go from 6 amps to 16 amps.

The Spanish sites that I have contacted offer 10 amps.

The only way to be sure is to e mail and ask.

Russell

PS - the weather - the rain and hail has been torrential over night but that has cleared away the mist, it is tee shirt weather already (930) and so after food shopping, an quick English lesson, we are going to the beach! Ah bliss!

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Microwave power*



sallytrafic said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Frank
> ...


No need to apologise for the physics lesson - it was a favourite at school - but over 20 years ago. I can still remember things like velocity = frequency x lambda!

Dave - thanks for your input re the air con.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> "Does air con work in a similar way - ie a 1500 watt system, what might that use?"
> 
> The other way around. "Cooling power" is greater than the input/ consumed power. A marketeer's dream.
> 
> Dave


Ok Dave I've thought about it for 12 hours or so how is that possible without breaking the laws of thermodynamics or conservation of energy?

Regards Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

There is no conservation to worry about in the sense you mean because you are expending some energy to MOVE other energy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coefficient_of_performance

Dave


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Microwave power*



Rapide561 said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Rapide561 said:
> ...


Intrigued what year did you learn that? Lambda would have been called wavelength when I did it and seems to be now.


----------

